# work on a farm



## thefahys10 (Feb 29, 2012)

my husband and i are thinking ofmoving to oz, have been looking into farm work for him as this is what he does, where would b the best place to look. also to b considered we have a young family. any ideas would b greatly appreciated


----------



## oldgraymill (Mar 4, 2012)

*Farm work*

It all depends on what his current experience is. Farm work is different in Australia to other countries and it even varies form state to state and region to region within Australia. Good luck


----------



## farming (May 5, 2015)

hi
I am farm-labour recruiter from tamilnadu
can i get an opportunity for autralia
Dairy farm/plantations/agri-farms/livestock...
sijish nambiar


----------



## farming (May 5, 2015)

hi
I am farm-labour recruiter from tamilnadu
can i get an opportunity for autralia
Dairy farm/plantations/agri-farms/livestock...
sijishnambiar


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

farming said:


> hi I am farm-labour recruiter from tamilnadu can i get an opportunity for autralia Dairy farm/plantations/agri-farms/livestock... sijish nambiar


Most definitely! Opportunity is always there for everyone to grab. You need to research the immigration website a little bit more to understand which visa suits you best.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## farming (May 5, 2015)

*hi*

thanking you
but how to find out landowners wish,salary,work detailes
sijish nambiar


----------

